# Trek 1000



## bfrenchie (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi.

I am about to make a bike purchase and would like your opinion. 
I saw a entry level Trek at the Local bike shop for $545.00 and wondered if this was a good deal. I am a beginner and would like to maybe take up riding as a new sport and to get into better shape. So what doyou think...and I getting a decent deal?

Bfrenchie.


----------



## Sims (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey,
i'm in your position too... except i'm looking at a trek 1000 or a bianchi via nirone 7 sora. Where are you getting it for 550 dollars!!?! For me, it's $710 (2007 model) at my LBS....


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes Thats A Great Deal If Its The Right Size


----------



## bfrenchie (Jan 10, 2007)

Sims said:


> Hey,
> i'm in your position too... except i'm looking at a trek 1000 or a bianchi via nirone 7 sora. Where are you getting it for 550 dollars!!?! For me, it's $710 (2007 model) at my LBS....


The one I'm getting is the same one on the Trek site. I am buying it at a local bike shop Friday here in Carolina. They are clearing them out and will no longer carry that model. The lowest model Trek theywill carry is the 1500. I went in today and was fitted. 

Bfrenchie


----------



## gallorody (Feb 28, 2007)

I was shopping around bike shops for my first road bike and the bikes are pretty expensive.**Coming from a MTB background I knew better than to get a entry level model because soon after you are going to want a better one.**I also looked for used bikes.**Look on Craigslist.com.**There are usually great deals there.**I just picked up a 2004 Trek 5000 in mint condition with a few upgrades for $900.**The bike was originally worth $2300, it's all carbon with Ultegra components.**I love it!!!**Give craigslist a try and other clasifides as well.**


----------



## bfrenchie (Jan 10, 2007)

Well I pulled the trigger and got the Trek 1000. I road it today and it felt good to get back on a bike after about 15 years. I can't wait for the next day to ride again. One of the first things I did notice is my skill level. Its zero. I will be teaching myself to ride.

bfrenchie


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

For a new fitted 1000 you got a slammin' deal. Enjoy. That was my first road bike and it is now my trainer bike. 

b21


----------



## bfrenchie (Jan 10, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> For a new fitted 1000 you got a slammin' deal. Enjoy. That was my first road bike and it is now my trainer bike.
> 
> b21


Thanks barry. I've road about 3 times already and I love it. Can you tell me if there is any book that can help me to be a better rider? I am new at riding. How can I learn to use the gears correctly? How do I get the best perormance out of the bike, When should I take the bike in for a tune uo...that sort of thing. Like I said, I am new at this.

Bfrenchie


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Leonard Zinn's*



bfrenchie said:


> Thanks barry. I've road about 3 times already and I love it. Can you tell me if there is any book that can help me to be a better rider? I am new at riding. How can I learn to use the gears correctly? How do I get the best perormance out of the bike, When should I take the bike in for a tune uo...that sort of thing. Like I said, I am new at this.
> 
> Bfrenchie


Cycling Primer is geared to the issues you address. THat would be a great start for you. While it is great to have a LBS for maintenance and repair, it is in your best interest to learn basic maintenance and emergency repair so you will have the confidence to ride safe as well as strong!!

b21


----------



## bfrenchie (Jan 10, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> Cycling Primer is geared to the issues you address. THat would be a great start for you. While it is great to have a LBS for maintenance and repair, it is in your best interest to learn basic maintenance and emergency repair so you will have the confidence to ride safe as well as strong!!
> 
> b21



Thanks barry.

Bfrenchie


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Now... a picture?? 

Ride safe dude


----------



## bfrenchie (Jan 10, 2007)

uzziefly said:


> Now... a picture??
> 
> Ride safe dude


Ok I will in a day or two..

bfrenchie


----------



## bfrenchie (Jan 10, 2007)

I've been trying to up load a picture but its to big. How do I make it smaller so it can fit?

bfrenchie


----------

